# thermo time switch



## drew808 (Oct 25, 2007)

Car starts and dies out then crank no start. I got 36.8 ohms at the thermo time switch. I read some place it should have zero when it is completly cold. Can anyone confirm this reading?
Thanks,
Drew


----------



## drew808 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: thermo time switch (drew808)*

I tried the test light method with the probe at the wire harness connector for the cold start injector while cranking. The test light stays on for 3 sec and then it starts to flash off and on. Is this normal? I will pull the injector and see if it's spraying fuel next.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: thermo time switch (drew808)*

If it starts then dies I would say the initial fuel delivery from the cold start is working but something else is happening. The fact that it wont restart opens up other possibilities such as the fuel pump relay not continuing to run after a few seconds because it thinks the engine is not turning over. I believe the RPM detection and control for the FP relay in the Rabbit is within the relay itself. Try jumpering the 2 large contacts on the relay's socket together and starting the car.
I dont have any first hand experience with the thermo-times witch setup so cant be of help there.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: thermo time switch (drew808)*

there are 2 connectors to the thermo time switch. one is heater voltage and the other grounds to turn on the 5th injector. I just grounded that one and have no thermo time switch. Now I get 5th injector action whenever the starter is spinning.


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: thermo time switch (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_there are 2 connectors to the thermo time switch. one is heater voltage and the other grounds to turn on the 5th injector. I just grounded that one and have no thermo time switch. Now I get 5th injector action whenever the starter is spinning.

wouldent that flood the engine?


----------



## piledriver (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: thermo time switch (subliminalmk1)*

Unless its really cold where he is... Usually...
I think the comment was meant as a warning to others.


_Modified by piledriver at 6:39 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## 3Eggcrates (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: thermo time switch (drew808)*

According to the Haynes manual the test light should go out in 3 to 10 seconds depending on coolant temp. 
On mine the test light never went out, so I'm pretty sure the TT switch is bad. 
Question--if the thermo time switch is bad, will you get a false reading/result of a test of the cold start valve? When I pulled it to check fuel spray it did not spray at all.
Am I totally off-base here? Still trying to figure out this CIS thing.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ScientificRabbit (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: thermo time switch (3Eggcrates)*

Can pull the thermotime electrical plug off, and jumper the two wires, then crank it over to see if the cold start injector runs.
I've tested the cold start injector before by placing the injector in a clear bag, and jumper the thermotime then crank the engine for a few seconds. Check the bag to see if it has fuel in it. be careful with the bag of fuel so it doesn't get knocked over by the timing belt etc..
ny_fam


----------



## tolusina (Oct 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 3Eggcrates (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: thermo time switch (ScientificRabbit)*

I did that according to the Haynes manual. 
The first check of the cold start valve appears to be good, but when I pulled it to check fuel spray it did not spray anything. Zip. I think I'll check it again before ordering a new one.
So it looks as though the thermo time switch AND cold start injector are bad.
German Auto Parts has these, and they have real good prices from what I've found. These 2 parts though...$240. or so. OUCH.
BTW, I used a small jar for the fuel spray. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thx,
Joe


----------



## tolusina (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: thermo time switch (ScientificRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScientificRabbit* »_Can pull the thermotime electrical plug off, and jumper the two wires, then crank it over to see if the cold start injector runs.....


That ^^ is just wrong.
Look at the TTS schematic drawn above.
Ground the green/white wire to the TTS, then operate the starter, the CSV should spray continuously.
If the car has a hot start pulse relay, that relay will pulse ground on the green/white and the CSV will pulse accordingly.
---
The red/black side of the TTS is the heating coil for the bi-metal switch.
The bi-metal switch is heated by the heating coil and starter solenoid voltage AND by engine coolant heat. Whichever way it heats first doesn't matter, once it is hot, the ground path for the CSV through the TTS is open and the CSV will not spray (except via the hot start pulse if equipped).


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: thermo time switch (3Eggcrates)*

Go to a junkyard - you should be able to pick up tt switches and cold start injectors pretty cheap.
You can't tell if the injectors are good - so pick up a few and you are bound to get a decent one.
The TT switch - bring a multimeter with you to test them
Paying $240 for these two items is way too much.


----------

